# Francia - Australia. 22 novembre ore 20, Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (9 Novembre 2022)

I campioni del mondo in carica ripartono dall'Australia. I francesi proveranno anche a mettere fine alla maledizione delle squadra che hanno vinto i mondiale. Italia, Spagna e Germania uscirono infatti nei gironi da campioni in carica nel 2010-2014-2018.

Sarà possibile seguire la partita la quarta ed ultima partita della giornata su Rai 1 alle ore 20.

*UFFICIALI*
*
FRANCIA (4-2-3-1): Lloris, Pavard, Konaté, Upamecano, Lucas Hernandez; Tchouameni, Rabiot; Dembélé, Griezmann, Mbappé; Giroud. Ct. Deschamps

AUSTRALIA (4-3-3): Ryan; Atkinson, Rowles, Souttar, Behic; Mooy, McGree, Irvine; Leckie, Duke, Goodwin. Ct. Arnold*


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2022)

*Le formazioni di Francia e Australia*
*
FRANCIA (4-2-3-1): Lloris; Pavard, Konate, Upamecano, L. Hernandez; Tchouaméni, Rabiot; Dembélé, Griezmann, Mbappé; Giroud.
*
*AUSTRALIA (4-2-3-1): Ryan; Atkinson, Rowles, Souttar, Behich; Irvine, Mooy; Leckie, Hrustic, Mabil; Maclaren.*


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I campioni del mondo in carica ripartono dall'Australia. I francesi proveranno anche a mettere fine alla maledizione delle squadra che hanno vinto i mondiale. Italia, Spagna e Germania uscirono infatti nei gironi da campioni in carica nel 2010-2014-2018.
> 
> Sarà possibile seguire la partita la quarta ed ultima partita della giornata su Rai 1 alle ore 20.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2022)

*UFFICIALI*
*
FRANCIA (4-2-3-1): Lloris, Pavard, Konaté, Upamecano, Lucas Hernandez; Tchouameni, Rabiot; Dembélé, Griezmann, Mbappé; Giroud. Ct. Deschamps

AUSTRALIA (4-3-3): Ryan; Atkinson, Rowles, Souttar, Behic; Mooy, McGree, Irvine; Leckie, Duke, Goodwin. Ct. Arnold


*


----------



## Bataille (22 Novembre 2022)

Questi ancora girano con il fratello scemo di Théo sulla fascia. Boh, meglio per noi.


----------



## Solo (22 Novembre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Questi ancora girano con il fratello scemo di Théo sulla fascia. Boh, meglio per noi.


Ci può anche stare come idea secondo me. Lo tieni fresco per il secondo tempo se devi recuperare o sbloccare il risultato.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I campioni del mondo in carica ripartono dall'Australia. I francesi proveranno anche a mettere fine alla maledizione delle squadra che hanno vinto i mondiale. Italia, Spagna e Germania uscirono infatti nei gironi da campioni in carica nel 2010-2014-2018.
> 
> Sarà possibile seguire la partita la quarta ed ultima partita della giornata su Rai 1 alle ore 20.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## darden (22 Novembre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Questi ancora girano con il fratello scemo di Théo sulla fascia. Boh, meglio per noi.


In realtà quando gioca Theo non è al no posto del fratello ma più avanti sulla fascia in una sorta di 3-5-2


----------



## bmb (22 Novembre 2022)

Vorrei vedere due tre gol di Oliviero in questo mondiale e vedere comunque i mangiaoche andare a casa subito


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2022)

Gooll ahahha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2022)

Ahahahaha godo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2022)

0-1


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2022)

Si sono fatti pisciare con nulla, che difesa.


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2022)

Il fratello di Theo mi sa che si è distrutto il crociato.


----------



## Solo (22 Novembre 2022)

Madonna, gli è partito il crociato mi sa.

Pensate se capita a Theo 

Mondiale di emme


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Madonna, gli è partito il crociato mi sa.
> 
> Pensate se capita a Theo
> 
> Mondiale di emme


Baciamo il cielo, è andata bene, ha beccato quello giusto.


----------



## Viulento (22 Novembre 2022)

theo e giroud da panchinari a titolari, e spompati a gennaio,

always lucky milan


----------



## Hellscream (22 Novembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere due tre gol di Oliviero in questo mondiale e vedere comunque i mangiaoche andare a casa subito


Ti direbbero comunque che laureato è _troooooooooppoooo più forteeee_


----------



## Solo (22 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Baciamo il cielo, è andata bene, ha beccato quello giusto.


Spetta che il mondiale è lungo. I francesi poi ne rompono uno al giorno.


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2022)

L'Australia gioca ancora con Bresciano e Grella?!


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2022)

che squadraccia che ha messo su de shampoo


----------



## chicagousait (22 Novembre 2022)

Si tifa sempre contro i francesi


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2022)

Theoooo che fa gli assist agli avversari, EROE.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Spetta che il mondiale è lungo. I francesi poi ne rompono uno al giorno.


Tutti recidivi. Lucas é proprio maledetto, idem Kanté.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tutti recidivi. Lucas é proprio maledetto, idem Kanté.


Che sfortuna, diamine! Lucas è un difensore eccellente e questi infortuni sono ancora più tristi da accettare quando capitano a giocatori di questo spessore. Sarò inviso ai più, ma a sto Mondiale mi schiero con la Francia!


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2022)

1-1


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Novembre 2022)

Rabiot


----------



## Hellscream (22 Novembre 2022)

Valore di robiola, +50 milioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Novembre 2022)

rabiot ahah


----------



## meteoras1982 (22 Novembre 2022)

Rabiot 1 a 1


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2022)

Assist di Theo?


----------



## Butcher (22 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Assist di Theo?


Si.


----------



## Gamma (22 Novembre 2022)

Ho visto il titolo di un articolo "Hernandez crac" e mi ha preso un colpo.

Per fortuna era il fratello Lucas.


----------



## TheKombo (22 Novembre 2022)

Cmq il parco giocatori della Francia è impressionante.....occasione Olivier


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2022)

2-1


----------



## Butcher (22 Novembre 2022)

Oliviero!


----------



## TheKombo (22 Novembre 2022)

Scarso Giroud


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2022)

I nostri determinanti, ma lo scudo vinto è stato un caso.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Novembre 2022)

Oliviero ha fatto gol


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2022)

Il nostro Olivier


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

Va beh dai.

Il Milan è Campione del Mondo. Chiudete tutto

Chiamate Galliani, subito patch!


----------



## Swaitak (22 Novembre 2022)

Scarsi i nazionali milanisti, vero mancio?


----------



## Pit96 (22 Novembre 2022)

E Leao vorrebbe 7 milioni? Quando sbaglia gol a porta vuota?!? 
Ah no, era Mbappè


----------



## David Drills (22 Novembre 2022)

Prima volta nella storia che tifo Francia in una competizione internazionale...


----------



## GP7 (22 Novembre 2022)

Mamma mia se entra la rovesciata di Giroud.. 

Tra l'altro su cross di Theo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2022)

theo e giroud da panchinari a titolari per infortuni... che palle.
io spero escano presto.


----------



## Gamma (22 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I nostri determinanti, ma lo scudo vinto è stato un caso.


Nah, in realtà non è gol di Giroud.
Se aguzzassi la vista vedresti che, in maniera quasi impercettibile, è stato Radu a fare una papara, anche se non gioca.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2022)

comunque pioli riesce a limitare theo con quelle sue tattiche demenziali di farlo giocare chissà dove. 
ci capisce di più deshampoo


----------



## gabri65 (22 Novembre 2022)

'Sti maledetti lo rivincono, alla fine.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Novembre 2022)

Grande Olivier.


----------



## GP7 (22 Novembre 2022)

Ancora Oliviero!


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque pioli riesce a limitare theo con quelle sue tattiche demenziali di farlo giocare chissà dove.
> ci capisce di più deshampoo


Theo le sue sgroppate le fa anche da noi dai. Niente di diverso, poi quando giochi in permanenza su 40m diventa tutto più facile.

Semmai bisogna che Leao cambi impostazione, neanche Mbappe monopolizza la fascia come Rafa, e di categorie di differenza c'é ne sono 3. Ed allora gli spazi si creano per tutti in modo migliore.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Novembre 2022)

Se avessimo dei crossatori normodotati Oliver andrebbe a nozze


----------



## hiei87 (22 Novembre 2022)

Ma guarda te se posso tifare Francia....
Comunque dovessimmo sostituire Leao a breve, cercherei qualcuno che lasci il più possibile la fascia libera a Theo, che sì, è forte se si accentra, ma lungo linea è illegale.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Novembre 2022)

Contenta per Oliviero


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Novembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo dei crossatori normodotati Oliver andrebbe a nozze


pioli permettendo


----------



## danjr (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Theo le sue sgroppate le fa anche da noi dai. Niente di diverso, poi quando giochi in permanenza su 40m diventa tutto più facile.
> 
> Semmai bisogna che Leao cambi impostazione, neanche Mbappe monopolizza la fascia come Rafa, e di categorie di differenza c'é ne sono 3. Ed allora gli spazi si creano per tutti in modo migliore.


infatti è Leao che limita theo!


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Prima volta nella storia che tifo Francia in una competizione internazionale...



Non posso tifare Francia.

Ma sarei contento per Theo e Giroud.

Però andrebbe valutato anche il fatto che se Theo fa un super mondiale, il Milan è fottuto.

Nulla, sono in cortocircuito


----------



## danjr (22 Novembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> E Leao vorrebbe 7 milioni? Quando sbaglia gol a porta vuota?!?
> Ah no, era Mbappè


Ci sono circa 50 categorie di differenza tra i due


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Novembre 2022)

griezmann giocatore fantastico
a tutto campo due tocchi max vede e lega il gioco come pochi
se dovessi scieglierne uno prenderei lui


----------



## Dexter (22 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non posso tifare Francia.
> 
> Ma sarei contento per Theo e Giroud.
> 
> ...


Theo ad oggi, per quanto mi riguarda, vale più di Leao: 130-140 milioni, anche perché di gol ed ultimi passaggi ne fa troppi per avere una "semplice" ultra-valutazione da difensore. Se la Francia vince il mondiale e lui gioca come oggi, per meno di 200 mi vado ad incatenare ai cancelli di Milanello urlando frasi sconnesse


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Theo le sue sgroppate le fa anche da noi dai. Niente di diverso, poi quando giochi in permanenza su 40m diventa tutto più facile.
> 
> Semmai bisogna che Leao cambi impostazione, neanche Mbappe monopolizza la fascia come Rafa, e di categorie di differenza c'é ne sono 3. Ed allora gli spazi si creano per tutti in modo migliore.


di sgroppate sulla fascia non ne vedo da tempo. non ci gioca in fascia.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> di sgroppate sulla fascia non ne vedo da tempo. non ci gioca in fascia.


Leao cosi gioca. Da valutare il peso di Pioli e di Leao stesso in questa logica.

Comunque di sgroppate ne fa dai, ora stiamo faticando é vero, ma tutti a livello generale. Pero' ne fa eccome, almeno 3 a partita. Io vorrei vederlo 7/10 volte come te.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2022)

Non riesco a godere quando vedo i miei amati giocatori segnare con maglia diversa dalla nostra, oltretutto se una come questa.

Sono sbagliato, ma sono fatto così.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Novembre 2022)

Contento per Giroud, ma per il resto mi auguro che possano uscire al più presto.


----------



## giannigrenoli (23 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Contento per Giroud, ma per il resto mi auguro che possano uscire al più presto.


Il tempo che Giroud possa superare il record di Henry.
Gli manca un gol.


----------

